# انواع الاسفنج وطرق تصنيعه



## mohammed A.Alkarim (13 مايو 2009)

انواع الاسفنج كمايلي:-
1- conventional foam
2-HR foam
3-Memory foam
4-rigid foam
وتتم عملية تصنيعه بطريقتين هما 
1-انتاج باستخدام ماكنة الصب الموضعي
2-انتاج باستخدام ماكنة الانتاج المستمر


----------



## جازم حران (10 فبراير 2011)

جزيل الشكر


----------



## foamsalb (23 فبراير 2011)

أخي الكريم آلات صب الاسفنج :التي تصنعها شركة النجاح 1- خط انتاج اسفنج آلي مستمر 2- خط انتاج اسفنج نصف آلي 3- خط انتاج اسفنج يدوي 4- خط انتاج اسفنج ريبوند (مضغوط)


----------



## mohamed seddari (18 مارس 2011)

ممكن الافادة اكثر


----------



## فيليب فوزى (21 مارس 2011)

رجاء معرفة الاسماء التجارية للمواد المستخدمة واماكن تداولها فى مصر


----------



## ramada farag ramad (28 مارس 2011)

هل من المكن معرفة الاسماء التجارية للمواد المستخدمة فى صناعة الاسفنج الصناعى و اماكن توجدها فى
مصر..........مع نسب اضافةالمكونات الى بعضها البعض وشكران 
رمضان فرج


----------



## عبد الغني عنداني (30 مارس 2011)

mohammed a.alkarim قال:


> انواع الاسفنج كمايلي:-
> 1- conventional foam
> 2-hr foam
> 3-memory foam
> ...


 نرجو التفصيل وشكرا


----------



## مدحتتت (11 ديسمبر 2011)

الرجاء ذكر اماكن بيع المواد الخام فى مصر للاهميه ولكم جزير الشكر


----------

